

Graph: Internet Population Distribution - breck
http://www.psfk.com/2009/01/graph-internet-population-distribution.html

======
likpok
It might be interesting to see something like this mapped onto a globe (take,
say, the blocks of IPs assigned places to get an idea of the worlds "internet
lights")

It also would be interesting to see this graph normalized for population (or
GDP/capita?).

------
bk
World map showing it as percentage of population:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/Internet_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/Internet_users_en_2007.png)

Still doesn't take into account urban/rural split. Urban China should be much
higher, for example.

